
Qualcomm Rejects Split After Strategic Review - roymurdock
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-15/qualcomm-board-rejects-split-after-completing-strategic-review-ii7dl19y
======
hwstar
"Talk of a split was rekindled earlier this year by activist investor Jana
Partners LLC, which bought up stock in the company. Jana signed off on the
strategic review, which was initiated in July and included a 15 percent
employee reduction and a shakeup of the board."

Once these activist investors gain a toehold, nothing but bad things happen to
employees of the company.

I suspect the layoff which occurred in November won't be the last. The
investors will want to move the design and engineering arm of the company
overseas, and keep the licensing arm in the states. This will mean no more
design engineering at Qualcomm headquarters in San Diego. Maybe this is what's
required to remain competitive against the Chinese company Mediatek, but the
trend I'm seeing in US companies is to keep the HQ in the states with the CEO,
Legal, MBA's, and marketing types, and outsource the R&D and design and
manufacturing overseas. This type of company is what I call a "Toga Company".

